# Swift snap up Autocruise



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

As the subject title says 
apparently swift have bought out Autocruise


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Where did you hear/see this?

Carol


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

On the mmm site




LUXURY motorhome manufacturer Autocruise has been taken over by the parent of rival company Swift Group for an "undisclosed amount".

New owners Swift Holdings say Autocruise will continue to be run as a separate company offering a range of coach built and van conversion motorhomes.

A spokesman said it would continue to have a separate strategy and management to Swift Holding’s other motorhome interests.

Swift Holdings chairman Peter Smith said: “Autocruise has established a strong reputation for its unique design and construction qualities and these will be maintained under our ownership.”

He added: “Investing in Autocruise will add tremendous strength to the company and give confidence to staff, dealers and Autocruise owners about the long-term future of this award-winning operation.”

The company will display its products at the International Caravan and Motorhome 2007 Show, taking place at the NEC in Birmingham from Tuesday, October 16.

Autocruise employs 138 people and has a factory based near Rotherham.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Blimey!

Not sure if this is good news for the UK motorhome industry. :? 

Gerald


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Autocruise was taken over by a private equity group last year (?), from the original management. It wasn't long before they cashed in :roll: 
Shame - they have been very innovative; time will tell whether they can continue to flourish as a separate brand within the Swift group, and not be just another piece of badge engineering.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I seem to remember that Autocruise started up by getting the old Bessacarr operation from Swift, and merging with the Holdsworth company; It was Autocruise CH (stood for Cockburn Holdsworth) initailly, and I ordered one of the first Starfires - got it in March 1998.

Swift retained the Bessacarr name, and have used it since for both Caravans & Motorhomes. I also read (in the CC magazine for Oct?) that Swift are no longer marketing caravans under the Bessacarr name, only MH's.
Is that a coincidence? Or am I reading too much in to it?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swift and Autocruise*

Hi

Well let's hope that Peter, Kath and Co put some bang upto date interior fabrics in the Autocruise range. As I have stated on previous threads, when considering motorhomes, I ruled out the Autocruise as it was dowdy inside - my own view of course.

Russell


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: Swift and Autocruise*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Well let's hope that Peter, Kath and Co put some bang upto date interior fabrics in the Autocruise range. As I have stated on previous threads, when considering motorhomes, I ruled out the Autocruise as it was dowdy inside - my own view of course.
> 
> Russell


Who are you calling dowdy :wink: Actually we went for the Autocruise as we did not like having to ware sunglasses every time we got in the van with the bright colours.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Russ

I guess you have been reading that book..." how to engage and impress people" .... "dowdy interiors" ... "dowdy" :roll: ....my word.... do you realise I have set my heart on an Autocruise... that is in my chosen replacement van !! or is it that you come from a long line of "garish funishing fabrics" folk :lol: I will make sure that I have my sunglasses on if you ever invite me in to view your interior :lol: :lol: 


Mike


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeh and ours come with screws holding things together not glue, well accept for my waste pipe which fell off. :wink:


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Swift and Autocruise*



grumpyman said:


> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


I know what you mean Grumps, we term the majority of motorhome interiors 'Renault fabric' from Renault's penchant for leery graphics and colours in their cars.

We always feel much happier in vehicles with small patterns and as most manufacturers offer two or more fabrics we wonder why at least one can't be a small print.

Our own personal view of course and as our van has plain blue grey leather interior (with tasteful matching blue curtains) we don't have to worry on that score.
8) 8) 
Andy


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Interiors*

Hello

As I said, my view. I could not have coped with some of the colours on display. Equally, I am sure there are many motorhomers who would dislike some of the Swift features. The silver sides for instance will delight some and cause others to look away!

Hope I have not offended you - but I did say it was my view!

Russell

Eating humble pie and chips!


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Interiors*



Rapide561 said:


> Eating humble pie and chips!


No need Russ ...we are only winding you up... :lol: I have seen the swatch book for Autocruise ...and you are right about some of the fabrics.

mike


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Russ
No you haven't offended me Lifes to short. Having noted Swifts responses on hear and the fact they do not intend changing much should be ok. Anyway stop crying in yer chips. :wink:


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*autocruise*



grumpyman said:


> Russ
> No you haven't offended me Lifes to short. Having noted Swifts responses on hear and the fact they do not intend changing much should be ok. Anyway stop crying in yer chips. :wink:


I did post on here on Saturday telling you all!We bought the company from the Administrator as it was going bust!I have been there all day today and I think it is a fanatastic company with lovely people and it could show Swift a thing or too.Peter. Ps. I gave Peugeot a good bxxxxxxing today over the water leaks.


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: autocruise*

[!We bought the company from the Administrator as it was going bust!I have been there all day today and I think it is a fanatastic company with lovely people and it could show Swift a thing or too.Peter. Ps. I gave Peugeot a good bxxxxxxing today over the water leaks.[/quote]

I hope that helps getting the message to Peugeot that our M/H's need fixing.

Will Swift still be using Fiats and Autocruise Peugeots or because of customer lack of confidence in those two might you change to Ford/renualt/VW or even Merc?


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: autocruise*



urbanracer said:


> [!We bought the company from the Administrator as it was going bust!I have been there all day today and I think it is a fanatastic company with lovely people and it could show Swift a thing or too.Peter. Ps. I gave Peugeot a good bxxxxxxing today over the water leaks.


I hope that helps getting the message to Peugeot that our M/H's need fixing.

Will Swift still be using Fiats and Autocruise Peugeots or because of customer lack of confidence in those two might you change to Ford/renualt/VW or even Merc?[/quote]Autocrise will still use Peugeots but after all this we will most certainly look at other base vehicles but for us it is no easy switch.Peter.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

*Swift Holdings chairman Peter Smith said: "Autocruise has established a strong reputation for its unique design and construction qualities and these will be maintained under our ownership." *
Hope nobody misinterpreted my post this is what i meant by Swift not changing much, no offence intended.


----------



## pepandspice (May 1, 2005)

*Re: autocruise*



SwiftGroup said:


> grumpyman said:
> 
> 
> > Russ
> ...


I am surprised, I thought Autocruise were doing well, having said that there does seem to be an awful lot of autocruise stock out there in dealers, which are reduced in price.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Came across this on one of the other motorhome forums. 8O

"The true story is that Autocruise got into financial difficulty through bad management and went into receivership, that is when Swift moved in, they took a lot of local businesses for a lot of money but carry on as if nothing has happened. They should be made to pay off all debts before they carry on trading" 

I'm afraid this happens all the time.  

Don


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Yes I feel sorry if there are a number of local businesses out there who are owed monies but I think it is far better that they are continuing to operate which means possible a large number of people keep their jobs. Perhaps the continuation will mean those creditors recoup some of their money through future dealings.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

grumpyman said:


> Yes I feel sorry if there are a number of local businesses out there who are owed monies but I think it is far better that they are continuing to operate which means possible a large number of people keep their jobs. Perhaps the continuation will mean those creditors recoup some of their money through future dealings.


I'm afraid losses when a business goes under are a fact of commercial life. Speaking as an ex credit card acquirer manager who discovered that a particular merchant customer owed my bank £2m in unfulfilled orders. We tried to nurse them through the problem but unfortunately the Inland Revenue pulled the plug early, although by then we'd managed to reduce our loss to £1.5m.

I think I'd much rather have Autocruise still operating in the market than lose them completely. Whilst the rescue can seem opportunistic in one light, I'm sure that no business would've taken them on if saddled with the full debts that had been generated by previous management.

Andy


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> Whilst the rescue can seem opportunistic in one light, I'm sure that no business would've taken them on if saddled with the full debts that had been generated by previous management.


This is, of course, true. And at least it's not the same owners starting up again, as happens a lot in other areas of commerce.

Gerald


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter, you have just stolen the words from my mouth. I was reading the postings and thinking that now Swift own Autocruise, who use Peugeots, they may be in a position to bring some weight on Peugeot in the same excellent way that you have with Fiat.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Autocruise*



GerryD said:


> Peter, you have just stolen the words from my mouth. I was reading the postings and thinking that now Swift own Autocruise, who use Peugeots, they may be in a position to bring some weight on Peugeot in the same excellent way that you have with Fiat.
> Keep up the good work.


I have already started the process!Peter.


----------



## 107699 (Oct 16, 2007)

Is it true that all Autocruise models built under the Autocruise ownership no longer have valid warranty cover.  

Also, hot off the press, The new Autocruise panel vans ( Tempo + Rhythm) had huge design input from the ex Autosleeper Production Manager, who they poached a few months ago :?: :?:


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

CountryBoy said:


> Is it true that all Autocruise models built under the Autocruise ownership no longer have valid warranty cover.
> 
> Also, hot off the press, The new Autocruise panel vans ( Tempo + Rhythm) had huge design input from the ex Autosleeper Production Manager, who they poached a few months ago :?: :?:


Yes and Yes.Peter.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter,
Hope you don't change base vehicles. After all the Sevel van is still the best base vehicle. I know they have some issues but at the end of the day so does every other manufacturer and I don't believe that any other manufacturer would have acted quicker. Come to think of it even Swift have had their problems at times but you are still the biggest and most successful manufacturer of leisure vehicles. Just a shame that at times the caravan/motorhome spare parts service does seem more like a cottage industry


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

GerryD said:


> Peter,
> Hope you don't change base vehicles. After all the Sevel van is still the best base vehicle. I know they have some issues but at the end of the day so does every other manufacturer and I don't believe that any other manufacturer would have acted quicker. Come to think of it even Swift have had their problems at times but you are still the biggest and most successful manufacturer of leisure vehicles. Just a shame that at times the caravan/motorhome spare parts service does seem more like a cottage industry


Hello Gerry,no plans to change at the moment but we will consider other base vehicles.Yes I agree parts is a big issue for the industry a big contributor is the constant updating of product annually which causes an ever increasing parts list we have now intruduced a rolling product update so we can extend the life span of a part but we have to also educate our suppliers who are generally not interested in stocking parts beyond three years but I am comitted to be able to give a quick turnround of parts even if we have to rob the production line!Peter.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Good luck Peter, what a pleasure it is to find a senior executive that not only takes an interest but is also prepared to "get his hands dirty"
Best regards,
Gerry


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*re: autocruise*

So those with autocruise m/homes - where do they look to for warranty work if needed, if there warranties are now invalid. Or am I reading this wrong?


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: re: autocruise*



ambegayo said:


> So those with autocruise m/homes - where do they look to for warranty work if needed, if there warranties are now invalid. Or am I reading this wrong?


We will discuss this with Autocruise customers and customers are not being turned away when they arrive at the factory or ring us.Peter.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

SwiftGroup said:


> CountryBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Is it true that all Autocruise models built under the Autocruise ownership no longer have valid warranty cover.
> ...


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

grumpyman said:


> SwiftGroup said:
> 
> 
> > CountryBoy said:
> ...


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

SwiftGroup said:


> CountryBoy said:
> 
> 
> > *Is it true that all Autocruise models built under the Autocruise ownership no longer have valid warranty cover. *
> ...


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Spoke to a very pleasant young lady called Carol at Autocruise/Swift and explained my situation to her. Promised to find out and ring me back which she did within 15 minutes. My 2 year warranty will be honoured as I had recently paid for the change and as a sign of goodwill and so I am happy as I can be.Apart from when mentioning one of the Motiques on the van was peeling away through water getting behind it told this was not under warranty but supplied with manufacturers details £60 to replace one.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Does this mean that Christine is no longer in charge of warranty dept.or aftersales as some call it.
Was also under the impression that Autocruise had a 3 year warranty.although they now have a 6 year water ingress warranty.Will this mean that on an 06 model I will only have the dealers 12 month warranty.Do I have to tell them that I own a Stardream.

cabby


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

cabby said:


> Does this mean that Christine is no longer in charge of warranty dept.or aftersales as some call it.
> Was also under the impression that Autocruise had a 3 year warranty.although they now have a 6 year water ingress warranty.Will this mean that on an 06 model I will only have the dealers 12 month warranty.Do I have to tell them that I own a Stardream.
> 
> cabby


According to the website 'About us' pages Christine Scott is Warranty Manager. Mind you I don't know whether these are old pages and possibly outdated pages.

Andy


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

cabby said:


> Does this mean that Christine is no longer in charge of warranty dept.or aftersales as some call it.
> Was also under the impression that Autocruise had a 3 year warranty.although they now have a 6 year water ingress warranty.Will this mean that on an 06 model I will only have the dealers 12 month warranty.Do I have to tell them that I own a Stardream.
> 
> cabby


No i believe Christine is still with them I just happened to speak to Carol the warranty I was confused with but it is 12 months everything and then the next 2 years water ingress.


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks to good old Amazon.co.uk I book on the history of motorhomes arrived this morning and it seems as though history is now repeating itself - apparently Bessacarr bought Autocruise some time in the late 80s and after producing the confusingly-named Bessacarr Autocruise model they both ended up under the same ownership of the Arnold Laver group.

I know that Swift bought Bessacarr in about 1996/7, and presumably Autocruise went its own separate way. I've only had a very quick glance at the book so far (wanted to see if there were any pics of our Bessie!) but I spotted that Autocruise originally belonged to Don Amott.

Just started to read chapter one (1904ish) and there's some hilarious stuff in there including a splendid 16-berth model with fully tiled bathroom and mahogany panelled lounge, and another which had a tent on the roof to house the chauffeur and cook. Wonderful stuff!


----------



## Rasalom (Jun 16, 2007)

Just spoke to autocruise re a booked damage repair job in November, and the nice lady on the reception desk tells me that the lovely Christine is still with them.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Rasalom said:


> Just spoke to autocruise re a booked damage repair job in November, and the nice lady on the reception desk tells me that the lovely Christine is still with them.


Would this be to have the garageremoved from the back of your van. :wink:


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

grumpyman said:


> Rasalom said:
> 
> 
> > Just spoke to autocruise re a booked damage repair job in November, and the nice lady on the reception desk tells me that the lovely Christine is still with them.
> ...


Would that be the motorhome type rear garage or the bricks and mortar slightly hard and non bending, bodywork amending version? :roll: 
Andy


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi all


At the NEC last week we spent quite some time looking and talking on the Autocruise stand... all the staff on the stand were in good spirits and quite an upbeat atmosphere was noted... maybe they are all happy with the new owners. There were some nice improvements to the model that I am still interested in. 

One bit of information gleaned from talking there was that it seems that the Pioneer range of motorhomes is now withdrawn, Autocruise will only be building and selling Autocruise motorhomes... 

Where this leaves owners of Pioneers or the dealers that sold them I am not sure. Any Comments? and Can anyone verify this?

Mike


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

I have contacted the Factory and they are honouring my warranty which i purchased about 2 weeks befoe the announcement.Other people who have purchased brand new since the announcement some are saying have no warranty but I am sure Swift will as they say use coman sense.


----------



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

grumpyman said:


> I have contacted the Factory and they are honouring my warranty which i purchased about 2 weeks befoe the announcement.Other people who have purchased brand new since the announcement some are saying have no warranty but I am sure Swift will as they say use coman sense.


8O Hey folks not all is bad-
1-remember your dealer is responsible in law for any warranty that came with the van this warranty is always in addition to your legal rights.
2-this proves the worth of using your credit card if the total purchase value is no more than £30000 even if you only used it for , say, the deposit.
3-and if you have HP (not credit agreement or bank loan) the HP company has a legal responsibility if you cannot get redress in 1 or 2.
Read your agreements. :wink:


----------



## Rasalom (Jun 16, 2007)

*yes*

I'm having the bits of garage removed from the back of my motorhome (well remembered chaps) however, since my last posting, autocruise have cancelled the appointment because they no longer do non-warranty repair work so I've had to find someone else. Beginning to think proprietary filler and duck tape is the only way forward......


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: yes*



Rasalom said:


> I'm having the bits of garage removed from the back of my motorhome (well remembered chaps) however, since my last posting, autocruise have cancelled the appointment because they no longer do non-warranty repair work so I've had to find someone else. Beginning to think proprietary filler and duck tape is the only way forward......


I have to ask why have they got rid of all the parts and workers obviously the answer is no. :roll:


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Autocruise Warranties*

In this months (Dec) Which Motorcaravan page 7, Swift have decided to drop the Pioneer range made by Autocruise.

It also states Swift have no liability for any warranties for any Autocruise motorhomes sold before the Swift take over.

Swift is advising any Autocruise owner affected by this decision, to contact their supplying dealer for a replacement warranty. It is likely under the circumstances the dealer will offer an insurance based warranty.

Not good news for some Autocruise owners.

Don


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Don
Not sure that is exactly true, 2 weeks before the takeover having purchased my van secondhand private sale I contacted Autocruise and paid the £25 fee for change of ownership details and warranty. Swift have honoured that warranty and Peter of Swift basically stated that customers should make contact to discuss their warranty.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

grumpyman said:


> Don
> Not sure that is exactly true, 2 weeks before the takeover having purchased my van secondhand private sale I contacted Autocruise and paid the £25 fee for change of ownership details and warranty. Swift have honoured that warranty and Peter of Swift basically stated that customers should make contact to discuss their warranty.


One assumes it was a press release from Swift so they should get their act together and sort it out.

It's not everybody who has access to the internet and will be aware of Peter Smith statement.

Don


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

grumpyman said:


> I have contacted the Factory and they are honouring my warranty which i purchased about 2 weeks befoe the announcement.Other people who have purchased brand new since the announcement some are saying have no warranty but I am sure Swift will as they say use coman sense.


Good Morning Grumpyman,just for clarity I will go through what is happeneing at Autocruise.Autocruise was in Administration ie technically bust! so we bought the assets and property of what was all that was left of the old Autocruise business.The only liability we took forward was that of the employees. We therefore did not take on any other liabilities ie warranty.In a normal purchase of a business you would do your 'due diligence' which means spending weeks delving into all aspects of the business to assertain what you are buying and than you make a bid for the company with the full knowledge of what you are buying.This did not happen at Autocruise as they were within hours of closing the doors for good and all staff loosing there jobs!So those are the facts of the case, however as I said to you we will always look at individual cases and in fact we are doing so,Christine is in charge of that department and has clear guidelines so I would hope common sense will prevail?Autocruise needs a firm hand on it to ensure its existance and we must streamline it so it can survive in a tough and competative market therefore we cannot do customers specialist works at the factory as this was making a loss.If existing customers have any concerns we are there to talk to you and feel free to PM me.Hope this helps?Peter.


----------

